# Hashi vent



## Rach33 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been dealing with Hashi for 2 years but have been getting treatment for a year now. Thank God, I'm finally on the correct med and dose in the last month and a half. 
Prior to Hashi I lost 60 lbs on calorie counting and exercise. I set my calories to lose a pound a week and I lost just that a week. About 2 yrs ago I plateaued and was merely maintaining on 1,300 calories then a few months later I started gaining even though my meals were pretty much the same everyday that's when I went on a search for a doctor that looked at my symptoms and he put me on Armour a year ago. 
Fast forward to a couple months ago: we relocated to another state and I had gained 20 lbs even though I was on the low dose of Armour and still eating 1,300 calories a day. My new doctor switched me to Levothyroxine 1.5 months ago and within the first 2 weeks I gained 2 extra pounds just because I decided that I felt so good I'd exercise again. Those pounds would not come off. 
I recently started a 2 week juice fast in hopes of healing my constipation problem. The first week I lost 3 lbs...2 lbs of that was water weight. I started my second week yesterday and I haven't seen anymore weight loss. I do feel great though just not seeing any results on the scale anymore even though I walked 3 miles on Friday, Saturday I walked 2 miles and roller skated for an hour. 
Do I need to give the med some more time to work in hopes that it'll jump start my metabolism? Pretty much feeling hopeless.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Why did you get off the Armour? What was your FREE T3 when you did this? Just wondering. You may have been undermedicated.


----------



## Rach33 (Jun 24, 2014)

I was over medicated
TSH 0.010 (0.36-3.74) 
FT3 4.0 (2.18-3.98) 
FT4 1.0 (0.76-1.46)

I never felt completely well on Armour especially the last 2 weeks I was on it. My brain fog, heart palpitations, cold hands and feet, as well as extreme tiredness got worse. While over medicated I felt a heaviness in my chest as well as a weird dizziness from doing simple things. When I switched to Levothyroxine I felt so much more better after the first week. Around the time the Armour was completely out of my system (3rd week) I did feel a drop but it slowly picked up and I feel almost back to normal aside from some mornings where I feel a little more tired.

Last labs were:
Sept 2014 (88 mcg Levothyroxine) 
TSH 0.020 (0.36-3.74) 
FT3 3.6 (2.18-3.98) 
FT4 1.2 (0.76-1.46)


----------

